#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Mp3 audio in ppt.

## as_singh25

I want to add mp3 audio in my presentation, to look it more interactive and presentable. Any way to add mp3 audio in powerpoint.

----------


## dominicb

Good morning as-singh25

Have you tried following the directions in the appropriate Office Support pages?

HTH

DominicB

----------


## john132

Assuming you are using windows, you can go on the Insert tab, select Audio, and then Audio on My PC.
In the file explorer, you should locate the music file you want to use and then select Insert.
With the audio icon selected on the slide, on the Playback tab, select Play in Background.

Hope this helps. All the best on your presentation.

----------

